
Plastics Pile Up as China Refuses to Take the West’s Recycling - dpflan
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/11/world/china-recyclables-ban.html
======
cptskippy
I can't fault China for this, it doesn't sound like much recycling was
happening. We've been paying recyclers to recycle and instead they've been
shipping it off to China where it's treated as waste.

I think we need to reevaluate what recycling really means and possibly hold
recyclers accountable for actually recycling.

